# Fly Fishing the Nushagak River



## Barristerfly (Nov 12, 2010)

I've put up a couple albums of photos from flying fishing trips to the Nushagak River in Alaska. Links below.

2008: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/barristerfly-13880/albums/alaska-fly-fishing-08/

2010: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/barristerfly-13880/albums/alaska-fly-fishing-10/


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like fun!....plenty of fish!


----------

